# Check out my newest implament



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Check out my new toy!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's COOL!.............. What is it?


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

whatever it is, one thing is for certain. It is the right color. haha


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Raughan said:


> whatever it is, one thing is for certain. It is the right color. haha


..........YUP!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks kinda like a single cylinder. Possibly a crank? with a rod? Hmmm. You say implement, as in a 3 point, but I'm not coming up with anything. Must be a farming type thing.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Almost looks like an air starter for an engine! Bye


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Air pump, not pictured is a chain and a hose. You slide it onto your pto and it pumps air. I guess it's probably between 60 and 70 years old


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow! That's really cool and could be very handy!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ben70b said:


> Air pump, not pictured is a chain and a hose. You slide it onto your pto and it pumps air. I guess it's probably between 60 and 70 years old


Oh I see... So you withheld critical information!:lmao: That *IS* cool indeed. How does the crank and rod get lubrication? I do see some zirk fittings. 

Well thank you for sharing that Ben!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I imagine it needs oil and greased pretty regularly. you slip it on the end of the pto and run a chain from it to the drawbar to keep the whole thing from spinning. the hose I have has a threaded fitting on the end to screw it to the valve stem. I saw one in a book and wanted one ever since. I try and get some pics of it working this weekend and post em if I got time, going to watch the 'hawks woop the colts sunday in indy so I may not get a chance


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is a picture of it working, I didn't hook up the hose cause its shot, I gotta get a new hose. It pumps air tho


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cool indeed we will look forward to those pictures.


----------

